# It works!



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Our magnetic sign. Two inquiries already in 24 hrs!

Lady Derringer as baby, now owned by Tenacross.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That is wonderful.... :thumb: :leap:


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Thats awesome good for you.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I LOVE it! Where'd you have it done? I've been trying to find a good place to have a couple made...was it a local place or online?


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank you Pam, RPC & KW, yes, it was local. Maybe there's "Fastsigns" franchise near you.
The first proof wasnt done right, they had "good" bloodlines instead "Great."
In order to make space the pic had to be lengthened. He air brushed(?) in some extra straw; I asked him how come he didnt give me more clean straw!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Hmm...i'll have to look around. Haven't heard of them. Well it looks great! :thumb:


----------



## pennyspasture (Dec 22, 2011)

Not to be nosey, but was this expensive or fairly reasonable to do? I think it looks great and is an awesome idea for advertising.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

It was 181 with tax for a set of 2. The easy part was just handing them a business card to work off of. To make for easy reading we eliminated our email addy & the cell #; you know, grab their attention with the pic & simple contact info.


----------



## pennyspasture (Dec 22, 2011)

Thanks for sharing that nancy. Seems to be an effective way of advertising at a reasonable price!


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Ha! Very cool.


----------



## BareCreekFarm (Nov 20, 2011)

That looks really good! That is a great advertising idea! :thumb:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

They do say to never cut on advertising. We've been pretty lax about it. Im not naturally "aggressive" in that sense.
Bob can talk to anyone but Im more laid back. He has even noticed people looking at our goats during a garage sale next door. He high tails it over there and whaddya know they bought goats.


----------

